# Temporary Foster Care



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi,

I'm wondering if anyone knows if there are any charities who help people find temporary fostering for their pets when they become homeless?

I have spoken to a lovely lady today who has a cat of 13 years that she is looking for some help with. She considers her cat to be her companion and so really does not want to offer her up for permanent rehoming.

She does not know how long it will take for her to find permanent accommodation but it could be anything from 6 months to a year.

Unfortunately, we are full and so unable to help her.

Any ideas?


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

I know that Mayhew Animal Home offer crisi fostering, but it might be only within the M25, I don't know where you are. It may be a good idea to call Shelter, they may well have a wider list.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I once bumped into some people walking two dogs, who said they fostered for a charity that does just this! The owner had fled a violent relationship and needed temporary fostering for her dogs until she had her own home.


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> I once bumped into some people walking two dogs, who said they fostered for a charity that does just this! The owner had fled a violent relationship and needed temporary fostering for her dogs until she had her own home.


I think that's through Dog Trust, if we're thinking of the same one it's called the Freedom Project - Freedom Project - More to Dogs Trust.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

No it wasn't Dogs Trust. They said the name, but it was two years ago and I cant remember.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Thanks for the advice and sorry its taken me a while to reply - work has been completely manic lately and the rescue side of things suddenly seems to be ramping up after the winter lull.

I have passed all the information on to this lady and really hope she can find some help. Its so sad that when tough times call there's really not many options for our furry friends other than permanent rehoming - and even that is guaranteed. Its certainly given me food for thought!

Thanks again


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It is very sad there are not many places which offer foster homes, this is why I have offered to be a foster home for some members on here, owners don't want to part with their pets forever, they just need a little time, luckily at that time I was able to help but I now have 4 foster cats with me, 1 is here until March, 1 until August and 2 I don't know how long they will be with me for. 

I hope something is sorted for this owner.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Normal enquiries are for rehoming but this week alone I've had 3 people asking about temporary foster care. Such a shame there isn't more help out there but then again, we could do with more rescues too x

Appreciate your earlier offer hun. You are a diamond xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you know where I am if needed, hopefully the charity I pm'd you can help.


----------

